# Are there opportunities to do voluntary work in Gran Canaria?



## Carlislelad (May 17, 2011)

Hi - I'm new on here and my plans are to move to Gran Canaria. While waiting to find part time work (which I know has it's own problems at the moment) I'm looking to do voluntary work to keep me busy. Does anyone know of the best place to start looking? I was thinking about local newspapers but happy to take any advice! Cheers Dave


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Volunteering, volunteers, ngo, ong, canaries, canary islands*



Carlislelad said:


> Hi - I'm new on here and my plans are to move to Gran Canaria. While waiting to find part time work (which I know has it's own problems at the moment) I'm looking to do voluntary work to keep me busy. Does anyone know of the best place to start looking? I was thinking about local newspapers but happy to take any advice! Cheers Dave


I should think so, BUT do you speak Spanish?
There are loads of immigrants arriving on makeshift boats through out the year and the Cruz Roja has many dealings with them. Maybe an English/ French/ Portuguese speaker may be helpful? Get in touch with the Cruz Roja directly.

Then there is an office in Gran Canaria that has info about all the NGO's and volunteer programmes. Details here and for Tenerife too
*Santa Cruz de Tenerife:* 
C/ Carlos J.R. Hamilton, 14 - Edf. Mabell. 
Residencial Anaga, planta 3. 
C.P. 38071. 
Tlf: 922.47.44.28/922.47.45.53. Fax: 922.47.44.23/37 
Correo electrónico: volunt.cbsjv*@gobiernodecanarias.org*
*Las Palmas de Gran Canaria:* 
C/ Profesor Agustín Millares Carló, 18. 
Edf. De Servicios Múltiples II. 
C.P. 35003. 
Tlf.: 928.45.59.97/928.30.67.60. Fax: 928.30.62.15 
Correo electrónico: volunt.cbsjv*@gobiernodecanarias.org*

There is Greenpeace
Grupo local de Gran Canaria | Greenpeace España

Spanish or no, it's worth getting in touch with all these organisations 'cos you never know where you might come in handy.

I think there's a dog refuge and there's something in a sticky at the top of the page about volunteering.

Google is your friend, my friend


----------



## Carlislelad (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Pesky Wesky that's very helpful. I did try google but didn't find much (but perhaps that was just me!). I speak some very basic Spanish and a bit of French from my school days and I'm going to take lessons before I move so hopefully that will help.


----------

